# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کمککککک...نتیجه انتخاب رشته بدون کنکور دانشگاه آزاد

## NiNi

*سلام بچه ها من ۱۰ تا رشته بدون کنکور دانشگاه آزاد انتخاب رشته کردم معدل کتبی سوم دبیرستانم ۱۷.۳۰ احتمال قبول شدنم چقدره؟ دیپلم تجربی ام و رشته های هنری و انسانی انتخاب کردم. تأثیر معدل تجربی تو اون رشته ها ۵۷ درصده..حالا دلم شور افتاده اگه قبول نشم چی؟! ممکنه قبول نشم؟ بعد نتیجه رو از کجا ببینم؟ ممنونم.*

----------


## NiNi

*Up*

----------


## Vicious

ببینید احتمال قبولیه شما بالاست و بودن کسانی که با معدل پایین تر تونستن قبول بشن و راجع به نتایج هم باید عرض کنم که اطلاع رسانی میشه ....
اصلا نگران نباشید :Yahoo (105):

----------


## _Nyusha_

قبول میشی به خودت استرس راه نده

----------


## aretmis

اون درصد تاثیر معدل که 57% رو از کجا فهمیدی؟

----------


## MehranWilson

قبولی مشکل نداره

----------


## rezagmi

> *سلام بچه ها من ۱۰ تا رشته بدون کنکور دانشگاه آزاد انتخاب رشته کردم معدل کتبی سوم دبیرستانم ۱۷.۳۰ احتمال قبول شدنم چقدره؟ دیپلم تجربی ام و رشته های هنری و انسانی انتخاب کردم. تأثیر معدل تجربی تو اون رشته ها ۵۷ درصده..حالا دلم شور افتاده اگه قبول نشم چی؟! ممکنه قبول نشم؟ بعد نتیجه رو از کجا ببینم؟ ممنونم.*


قبول میشی باو

----------


## NiNi

*مرسی دوستان امیدوارم قبول بشم*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط aretmis


اون درصد تاثیر معدل که 57% رو از کجا فهمیدی؟


تو دفترچه راهنمای انتخاب رشته بدون آزمون دانشگاه آزاد نوشته بود.*

----------


## AShkan Milani

نتایج انتخاب رشته سراسری اومده؟ کسی میدونه

----------


## MehranWilson

مهلت ثبت نام پذیرش بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی در مقطع کارشناسی پیوسته نیمسال اول 99-98 دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی تمدید شد.
به گزارش روابط عمومی دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی، به اطلاع متقاضیان تحصیل در رشته های مقطع کارشناسی پیوسته دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی می رساند ثبت نام کارشناسی پیوسته بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی تا پنج شنبه 28 شهریور تمدید شد.داوطلبان می توانند با مراجعه به سامانه این مرکز به نشانی www.azmoon.org ضمن دریافت دفترچه راهنما و کسب اطلاعات لازم در خصوص شرایط ثبت نام و انتخاب رشته، نسبت به خرید کارت اعتباری و ثبت نام خود اقدام کنند.شایان ذکر است نتایج این دوره پایان شهریور ماه اعلام خواهد شد.

----------

